
Windows 93 - MrBra
http://www.windows93.net/
======
praetorian84
Reminds me of Windows RG
[http://www.cs.umd.edu/~meou/Flashes/WINRG/WINRG.html](http://www.cs.umd.edu/~meou/Flashes/WINRG/WINRG.html)
(not sure of original source).

------
latch
Screnshot for thos having problems loading it.

[http://imgur.com/jTCX320](http://imgur.com/jTCX320)

From playing with it for a few minutes, I assume it's meant as a joke of what
Windows 95 would have looked like if it had come out 2 years earlier (very
buggy) and it's delivered with humour.

~~~
agumonkey
Also, it's an interactive 'os', with even a virtual machine (2 level deep max)

[http://imgur.com/bpIRSRA](http://imgur.com/bpIRSRA)

------
esya
[http://www.windows93.net/c/apps.js](http://www.windows93.net/c/apps.js)

Gateway Anti-Virus Alert

This request is blocked by the SonicWALL Gateway Anti-Virus Service. Name:
GriYo (Trojan)

This could be a false positive, but thought I'd spread the word, I was
wondering why it wasnt loading.. Will have a look at that JS and see if it's
trying to leverage some browser exploits somehow.

------
SchizoDuckie
Service not available.

~~~
dutchbrit
Working here.

~~~
smcl
Could you tell us what it is then?

~~~
danbruc
If you are prepared for some surreal video watching experience with awful
video and sound quality you can have a look at [1]. The talk begins about 75
minutes in and the thing boots about 87 minutes in. I warned you!

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3glfHZ8WJ8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3glfHZ8WJ8)

~~~
MrBra
private video?

------
dicaprio45
Getting a lot of traffic now TNW has covered it:
[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/10/27/windows-93-web-w...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/10/27/windows-93-web-
weird/)

------
jesuslop
First time I say OMG in internet! This is hilarious and demential, like a
Salvador Dalí visual basic nightmare, bravo! couldn't fire a bsod, what am i
doing wrong? wow factor: check. impressive and still laughing at it.

------
DanBC
Nanoloop was a great bit of Nintendo gameboy homebrew. I spent many hours
tinkering with it.

[http://www.nanoloop.com/](http://www.nanoloop.com/)

------
meanJim
Wow I love this so much. The attention to detail is incredible. Unfortunately
using hydra.exe forces me to have to refresh but I bet that's probably
intended!

------
ianetaylor
Fwiw, Chicago (what became Windows 95) was originally planned to ship in 93.
Yes, we were pretty bad at scheduling back then :)

~~~
Alupis
It's better to delay release rather than ship a pre-mature product
(cough,windows8,cough)

------
yala009
Why the startup tone is the same as the PS1 startup tone?

~~~
werdnapk
Because the PS1 was released just before Windows 95?? Maybe they decided to
choose a popular start up tone from that time.

~~~
brador
I thought you were kidding:

The PlayStation was launched in Japan on December 3, 1994, North America on
September 9, 1995, Europe on September 29, 1995, and Oceania on November 15,
1995.

August 24, 1995 - Windows 95, Release date.

------
guidopallemans
yess: [http://i.imgur.com/NCfQzkJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/NCfQzkJ.png)

------
GGMethos
Poney Jockey

------
goodmachine
From the people that brought you iOS 7

